# Calhoun County



## Fl Cracker (Sep 24, 2004)

I have seen a lot of deer in the peanut and harvested corn fields. Most have been out of range. I have not taken a shot yet this year, but did pass on a six point and some scrawny does. Still to wet to get all the food plots done.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Oct 12, 2004)

Calhoun county...I have fond memories of there  .  I killed my first deer there, a small 4 pt that I thought was a doe when I shot it  .  I was 15 and on my second deer hunt, it was awesome.  Good luck!!!!  I know there have been some good size deer come out of there.


----------



## Hooks "n Arrows (Oct 12, 2004)

Will be there Thursday bright and early (Wed. if I can sneak out early).  Sounds like a great weather forecast with lows in the upper forties.  Can't wait.  

Have always enjoyed Calhoun and Terrell and have had some good success. 

Hopefully things will be a little drier than 2 weeks ago.  Awfully wet, but still not as bad as several years ago.  

C'mon Thurs!!! Good luck to you guys.


----------

